# James Barr's 'Escaping from Fundamentalism'



## Bookworm (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm currently reading James Barr's 'Escaping from Fundamentalism' (SCM, 1984), which I think was published in the USA as 'Beyond Fundamentalism'. Has anyone else here read this book? If so, what were your thoughts on it? My copy originally belonged to a friend of mine and has some interesting handwritten marginal notes!


----------

